
Ask HN: Is there an open source alternative to Travis CI - deutronium
I&#x27;m wondering if there is an Open Source system, I can install on OSX, Windows and Linux, which hooks into a Git repository, so that I can automatically build software for all those platforms easily.<p>It would need to support a mark up language similar to what Travis CI uses, to enable dependencies to be downloaded prior to install etc.<p>The reason I ask this, is I&#x27;ve not found a single service which can build for all those platforms, whilst also being very cost effective.
======
seren
jenkins + github plugin ? But I guess this is not what you have in mind.

~~~
deutronium
I'd not heard of that before, it looks very interesting, thanks!.

I'm just trying to see if it supports Rust, the language which I'm writing my
code in.

~~~
seren
Jenkins can call whatever script or makefile your provide, you don't need any
specific "rust" support.

